# Need Enerlux CPR 7 PF Controller Users Manual



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

being that they are based in italy, who knows what the code means. do you have a missing phase or blown capacitor ? otherwise, I'd contact them directly
http://www.enerlux.it/eng/zff.html


----------

